# Cosmic Chemistry: Do God and Science Mix? (John Lennox)



## Stephen L Smith (Oct 25, 2021)

John Lennox has just put out a new book "Cosmic Chemistry: Do God and Science Mix?" A good friend of mine, a scientist, told me John Lennox is one of the best writers when it comes to discussing science and faith. I note with interest it is double the size of his previous key work on this "God's undertaker".

If anyone has read it, I would be interested in any comments. 


Taylor said:


> It’s not the extremist in you I’m worried about. It’s the Irish part.


Lennox is Irish. He is proof that _occasionally _good things come from Ireland 


​


----------



## ReformedBrit (Oct 25, 2021)

I must confess, I've not read the book, though I have read some of his other works and listened to his debates. Lennox can be really good on some areas in the "faith - science" discourse but he is pretty vehemently anti - Reformed. I find it does tend to colour some of the good work he does otherwise.

I'd be interested in others' thoughts also to see if it's worth the time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Oct 25, 2021)

ReformedBrit said:


> Lennox can be really good on some areas in the "faith - science" discourse but he is pretty vehemently anti - Reformed.


Yes this is also my view. I do not go to him for theology.

But he says many good things in the faith vs science arena.


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Nov 5, 2021)

Any takers?


----------

